# Bramborová medaile



## Hrdlodus

Každý, kdo se trochu zajímá o sport, ví, za co se uděluje bramborová medaile. Je to fiktivní cena za čtvrté místo těsně pod stupni vítězů. Má pachuť toho, že sportovec je první, kdo nedostal medaili.

Předpokládám, že se toto označení používá i na Slovensku.

Ale co v Maďarsku, Encolpius? Nebo v Číně, Odriski? V Anglii, USA či jinde?


----------



## vianie

Hrdlodus said:


> Předpokládám, že se toto označení používá i na Slovensku.



Na Slovensku sa udeľuje a dostáva zemiaková medaila.


----------



## Bohemos

*V Rusku se - medaile za 4. místo - označuje jako "dřevěná medaile" (Azbuka: деревянные медал*и*).
*
- Zdroj odkazu:
- http://newforum.gramota.ru/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=318

- (Что это - деревянные медали? - Otázka zní: Co je...? - Odpověď zní: Занял четвёртое место (= čtvrté místo)...)

S  poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Encolpius

Tuto otázku již jednou položil ilocas2. Zde se na to můžete podívat.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Díky všem a zejména Encolpiovi/Encolpiusovi.


----------



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

Říkáme francouzsky _čokoládová _medaile.


----------



## jarabina

> *V Rusku se - medaile za 4. místo - označuje jako "dřevěná medaile" (Azbuka: деревянные медал*и*).*



U nás (vo VB) drevená lyžica sa udeľuje za posledné miesto.  Za 4. miesto sa neudeľuje nič.


----------

